# I've fixed the medals so they work in dark mode



## AlanJohn (Feb 14, 2015)

So, I've decided to spend some of my free time fixing the medals a bit. Not all of them though, only those that had a shadow effect that doesn't blend well with the Dark skin on gbatemp.
Example:
*OLD: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




NEW: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Here's the download link:
http://puu.sh/fU4Ez/ab9b71c58f.rar

Some of you might not like this change, so I've added a poll so you could decide if it's a good idea to implement these into the forum.

EDIT: Added some more lighting to them to make them look more "modern". Here's the sprite sheet for tj_cool.

With shadows:




Without:


----------



## T-hug (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice they look a lot cleaner. I will pass this on!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 14, 2015)

I like the new ones the look a lot better on dark theme!


----------



## raulpica (Feb 14, 2015)

Damn, Alan John contributing? :o

BTW Thanks!


----------



## Minox (Feb 14, 2015)

Preferably both should exist. These fixed ones you've made work better with the darker theme, but if you use the lighter theme then all of a sudden the shadow effects go missing.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 14, 2015)

Good job, but I still prefer no medals at all.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 14, 2015)

Minox said:


> Preferably both should exist. These fixed ones you've made work better with the darker theme, but if you use the lighter theme then all of a sudden the shadow effects go missing.


Hypothetically speaking, I could just change the shadow to a black-grey color at 20% opacity that will work on both, but that will require the medals to be in .png format since .gif doesn't support transparency. I don't know if the file size difference will affect the performance of the site but that's not my call.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 14, 2015)

There's a dark theme? o.o
I didn't even know about it, how can I try it out?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 14, 2015)

They're probably gifs to make the file size smaller. Not sure how much "heavier" they would be as png. Ideally they should all be combined in one image so they can be CSS sprited.


----------



## Minox (Feb 14, 2015)

tj_cool said:


> They're probably gifs to make the file size smaller. Not sure how much "heavier" they would be as png. Ideally they should all be combined in one image so they can be CSS sprited.


PNG versions seem to be about 4KB.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2015)

Sweeeet~

Proper job Alan.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 14, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> There's a dark theme? o.o
> I didn't even know about it, how can I try it out?


Hover your mouse over your profile name in the top right corner, then go to preferences and choose Tempstyle DARK.


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2015)

AlanJohn said:


> Hover your mouse over your profile name in the top right corner, then go to preferences and choose Tempstyle DARK.


Or click the "Tempstyle" link in the bottom left corner.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 14, 2015)

Veho said:


> Or click the "Tempstyle" link in the bottom left corner.


Damn, how could I've missed this? 



tj_cool said:


> They're probably gifs to make the file size smaller. Not sure how much "heavier" they would be as png. Ideally they should all be combined in one image so they can be CSS sprited.


Got it. Working on that right now.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you both. 
I am now using the Dark Template.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 14, 2015)

tj_cool said:


> They're probably gifs to make the file size smaller. Not sure how much "heavier" they would be as png. Ideally they should all be combined in one image so they can be CSS sprited.


Actually, I almost forgot that both reporter medals have an easter egg, maybe that's why? Those will have to stay the way they are.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 14, 2015)

Voted Yes, but I will not sacrifice Boo for shadow effects


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice looking medals! I love it!


----------



## Jayro (Feb 16, 2015)

Good job, they look great.


----------



## Popcornwas (Jan 21, 2016)

can someone explain to me about how the medals work?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 14, 2015)

So, I've decided to spend some of my free time fixing the medals a bit. Not all of them though, only those that had a shadow effect that doesn't blend well with the Dark skin on gbatemp.
Example:
*OLD: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




NEW: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Here's the download link:
http://puu.sh/fU4Ez/ab9b71c58f.rar

Some of you might not like this change, so I've added a poll so you could decide if it's a good idea to implement these into the forum.

EDIT: Added some more lighting to them to make them look more "modern". Here's the sprite sheet for tj_cool.

With shadows:




Without:


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 22, 2016)

Popcornwas said:


> can someone explain to me about how the medals work?


If you post you get medals. Also nice bump.


----------

